# A lot of importers are getting in these Petro Red Bulu Pts



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

A lot of importers are getting in these Petro Red Bulu Pts...
Did something just happen to make them available besides $$$$ ?
or was it just $$$$$ or both ?
I know of 5 importers... who have them now or will be getting them , WOW :thumb: 
A few years ago some were imported into the states (I know of 3 people who keep Petros says they have some).... 
But WOW all of a sudden ....
:-?  :dancing:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone probably has a viable spawning group now.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Are you sure they are sp. red bulu points and not Texas bulu points?


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

I have some Wild Petrochromis sp. Red Bulu Points.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

noddy said:


> Are you sure they are sp. red bulu points and not Texas bulu points?


No I have Texas Bulu Points, These are sp Red Bulu Points .
I have no reason to doubt all of these people. Especially Steve and Tom. :dancing: :drooling: :fish: =D>


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Classic case of supply versus demand. People have been ranting for years how they will pay anything just to own a few of these fish. Well, the importers listened and now have some availible.

I look forward to seeing more of these fish become availible over the next few years as people begin to breed them.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about them coming in until you posted frschul. Just what the hoby needed. I'm probably one of the guys that's going to have to wait for fry though. Can't wait for the pictures. opcorn:


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

noddy said:


> I'm probably one of the guys that's going to have to wait for fry though. Can't wait for the pictures. opcorn:


Don't worry Noddy, there are a lot of people in that group, including me.

So I guess I will be one of these people :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

Steve, you are back already??


----------



## tank (Dec 20, 2002)

My F1 adults just spawned. $700 for wilds ? What are F2 fry worth ?


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Rob,
How are U doing these days.... Congrats on your spawn..... :thumb: =D> 
Did they spawn in that gigantic tank of yours ? what size were the F1, how many young ?
If you ever want to sell some F2 let me know.... Chip will get them to me...
Frank


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

frschul said:


> A lot of importers are getting in these Petro Red Bulu Pts...
> Did something just happen to make them available besides $$$$ ?
> or was it just $$$$$ or both ?
> I know of 5 importers... who have them now or will be getting them , WOW :thumb:
> ...


That's interesting to hear. A while back TNT had some for sale too.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

tank said:


> My F1 adults just spawned. $700 for wilds ? What are F2 fry worth ?


Man Rob, you down for some rare stuff bro!

I knew you have those WC tropheus Mtoto but didn't know you had reds! :drooling:

Check PM.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Rob,
If you get some time can you post some photos of your Reds 
and or F2s. :drooling: =D> 
Thanks


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Tom, Steve :thumb: 
Post photos of your Red Bulu Pts on this site..
We understand that they did not settle in yet...
give it your best shot ... no pun intended ...
Frank


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is a link to Tom's Red Bulu Pts.

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction ... 1260484756

Steve also has some as well...

When these guys settle in the red coloration on these fish will be outstanding 
from both Steve and Tom WOW

Like I said I wish I had the $$$$


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1261089606


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Just for fun, anyone care to postulate on what the proper setup would be to keep a colony of these guys properly? Without even getting into the cost of the fish and the work involved in keeping them I suspect we're talking about something a fair bit larger than your average Tropheus/Petrochromis tank...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I dunno about size. Apex has luck keeping big petros in a 6 foot 125, if I remember correctly.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

I keep most of mine in 6 foot 125's.

That being said, I would not turn down a couple of 300 gallon tanks to give them some more elbow room.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

ApexPredator said:


> I keep most of mine in 6 foot 125's.
> 
> That being said, I would not turn down a couple of 300 gallon tanks to give them some more elbow room.


More space is always good... LOL

What was the petro composition of the 125 (Petro variants and counts) 
with these Red Bulu Pts ? 
Also I know that you like to use gravel but did you use undergravel filters as well ?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

They are puppy dogs in terms of petros guys...

That is something that is rarely said.... but they are really not that aggressive in comparison to some of the others.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Photos of some of Steve's Red Bulu Pts..

http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4733&st=10


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Well,
Three other importers are getting the reds today ... :drooling: :thumb: 
Good luck and 
Happy holidays to all


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

It's important to note many stateside businesses are distributors. They would like for you to think they are importers.

For example Old World Exotic is an Importer. Many of the vendors you may find on this site and in other sites are not.

Why do I mention this.....

Simple - because whatever you see in the Old World Exotic list is typically what you will find in the other lists.

Now this is not the rule but it's close.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

TitoTee said:


> It's important to note many stateside businesses are distributors. They would like for you to think they are importers.
> 
> For example Old World Exotic is an Importer. Many of the vendors you may find on this site and in other sites are not.
> 
> ...


"It's important to note" that the people that I am talking about are IMPORTERS. 
Not distributors.... 
We all have seen one distributor getting fish from one Importer of Red Bulu PTs and that is great.
What I am talking about are IMPORTERS. 
I know for a fact that the people that I am talking about are in fact 
importers who get fish directly from Africa....
I have been to customs At JFK to help pick up an order directly from Africa.
Distributors don't/Can't do this. You must have an Importers License to get
Fish from customs.... facts 99.9% of the debate , assum ptions 00000.1 %

quote="TitoTee"
"Simple - because whatever you see in the Old World Exotic list is typically what you will find in the other lists." 
end quote

True, but when you imply that these people that were mentioned here could be distributors.
I find your above statement funny. 
When I stated that they were in fact Importers that is exactly what I meant.
Because I have Petros that Old world does not have. My fish have come from three importers.
Also I have fish from Old World Exotics as well. 
So your telling me that Steve, Chip, Alison,"W", Peter are not importers ... WOW ....
These are some of the importers that I know not to mention a few more...


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

tank said:


> My F1 adults just spawned. $700 for wilds ? What are F2 fry worth ?


Hey tank, check your PM please.

thanks man.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

frschul said:


> TitoTee said:
> 
> 
> > It's important to note many stateside businesses are distributors. They would like for you to think they are importers.
> ...


I agree with Frank on this one. Old World, Chip, and Atlantis are all importers. They are the old school main three that been in the game for a long time.

But there are other importers that have the license to bring in WC fish. I been to Bush cargo in Houston to pick up WC fish coming Africa.

I do think some "importers" piggy back on the lager well know importers but there are a lot more small time importers than most people think.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

"It's important to note"
That another *Importer* got the Reds and posted photos on another site today.
:thumb: 
:drooling:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Yupers! Seen the pictures too and they look good.

First a massive import of blue giants and how this the reds!

I still think the reds way over priced. :roll:


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

myjohnson said:


> Yupers! Seen the pictures too and they look good.
> 
> First a massive import of blue giants and how this the reds!
> 
> I still think the reds way over priced. :roll:


1st: More Longolas (good supply)
2nd: Blue Fin Famula
3rd: Polyodons
4th: Blue Giants
5th: Red Bulu Pts

leads me to believe that there is a resurgence of Petro hobbyists ... :thumb: 
IMO the demand is up for petros.. ????? just looking at what the importers are bringing in...
:dancing: :drooling:


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

myjohnson said:


> I still think the reds way over priced. :roll:


You can think that but. :thumb:

The price of a fish depends on supply and demand, and if you can sell one fish to x $ then is't the price, if you have x fish for sale.
If you have two fish for sale and can't get fish number two sold for x $ so your right, otherwise not.

However, we can quickly agree that The Red's isn't worth the price at the moment, but it's an entirely different conversation. 

But it's a wonderfull fish.


----------

